# Interesting Frame - Pinarello Dogma XM 9.9



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

WickedLite offered this up in the WW subforum, but I thought I'd cross-post.

Would love to hear comments from folks who know about the subject matter far better than I:
DOGMA XM 9.9 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.

WARNING - A marketing BS filter should be applied prior to viewing the video.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I did drink their koolaid, that is a really nice frame..


----------



## wmcycling11 (Jun 10, 2010)

Got to ride it out in vegas at interbike. It rides amazingly well. Absolutely ruined me of my Spesh Epic though... 

I wasn't even aware that pinarello made MTBs, but they sure got it right for the 4-inch travel race bike. Thing is super stiff and even makes my slow behind seem reasonably fast. The suspension felt more way more plush than my epic (I've got a 2014 29er carbon version), and fortunately the parts were more or less the same that I had on my specialized (XX group, DT Swiss wheels, etc.) so it was a fairly apples-to-apples comparison. No pedal bob and even with the narrower handlebars than I usually run the thing handled really well when I ran it downhill. It was nice and stable but was quick to steer without being twitchy.

koolaid or not... this bike made it to the top of my list pretty quickly. I've been saving up my spare pennies... anyone need a kidney? My first-born son is available as well...


----------

